
Bingbot is default blacklisted by Discourse - yzmtf2008
https://meta.discourse.org/t/bingbot-is-default-blacklisted/84620
======
IronWolve
Ive had to put fail2ban on my webservers due to bad bots, bingbot is one that
always gets banned for hours.

Bad bad bots.

